# أقدر أقوله يا أبويا - فريق الحياة الافضل مختارات شرقية 2



## Tair Mesafer (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*البوم أقدر أقوله يا أبويا 

فريق الحياة الافضل مختارات شرقية 2*

حصـــرى "زى ما بيقولوا" :new6::new6:











الباسورد TairMesafer​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر ليكم

للترانيم الرائعه

الرب يسوع معاكم*


----------



## helmut (23 ديسمبر 2009)

hi tair mesafer 
its wunderful album 
but what is the password 
?


----------



## Tair Mesafer (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الباسورد TairMesafer

معلش مضطر لهواة النقل بدون ذكر المصدر


----------



## helmut (23 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you tair mesafer 

have you pls album (ya sabab wojudi 

or have you just tarnima _ lik el majd wel karama - in the same album


----------



## Tair Mesafer (23 ديسمبر 2009)

helmut قال:


> thank you tair mesafer
> 
> have you pls album (ya sabab wojudi
> 
> or have you just tarnima _ lik el majd wel karama - in the same album



I Have it bro but i'm sorry i can't share here & at this time but i will upload only the track you requested soon & send it to you on private message


----------



## helmut (23 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you tair musafer 
you cann send me on my email 

gott bless you


----------



## helmut (23 ديسمبر 2009)

or my private message


----------



## helmut (23 ديسمبر 2009)

i have hotmail


----------



## peteradly (26 ديسمبر 2009)

wherrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## peteradly (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اللنك لا يعمل


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الترنيمة


----------



## Yazin (26 ديسمبر 2009)

صديقي الحبيب الطير المسافر

الباسوورد غير صحيح

ويا ريت إذا تكرمت تبعثلي ألبوم يا سبب وجودي بشكل خاص لأني عايش في أميركا ولا أستطيع شراء السي دي، وحتى من موقع الفريق السي دي غير متوفر. وحتى لو بعثته لي فأنا أكيد سأشتري نسخة حالما أجدها، لكني متعطش لسماعه.

محبتي لك وشكراً على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## peteradly (26 ديسمبر 2009)

not wark


----------



## dr_mina_mony (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت تتأكد من الباسورد لأانها مش شغالة  ...


----------



## Tair Mesafer (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*Password is working plz check again*

http://pslam150.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!A4DDDF8D7E182003!237.entry

​


----------



## Yazin (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جميع الأحبة
تم إلغاء الباسوورد
شكراً أخي الحبيب طير مسافر
وبالنسبة لألبوم "يا سبب وجودي" فالفريق وضعه للشراء عبر النت وقد طلبت نسختين منه وستصلني خلال أسبوع
شكراً لك على كل حال


----------



## helmut (3 يناير 2010)

طير مسافر انت وعدتني هتبعت ترنيمة ليك المجد من البوم يا سبب وجودي ...من فضلك


----------



## helmut (3 يناير 2010)

my mail 

alammar7********.de


----------



## helmut (3 يناير 2010)

مكان النجوم هي هوت ميل


----------



## Tair Mesafer (3 يناير 2010)

اخى ترانيم الالبوم مفيهاش ترنيمة بالاسم ده ؟؟

يا سبب وجودي
إسمك يا يسوع أحلى
ملك الملوك و جلالاك
لمين نروح وأنت الإله
مستحق السجود
مريت علي في زمن الحب
لما تيجي يا إلهنا
قوة من عندكَ
يللي مت بدالي
برفع اليك تسبيحي
مبتهجين بحبيبنا يسوع
إلاهي ملكك أبدي


----------



## Tair Mesafer (4 يناير 2010)

*كلمة من فضلكوا اسمعونى*​ *هاحاول ماطولش عليكوا بس لو سمحتوا تقروا للاخر*​ *
عارف ان يمكن كتير من اللى هاكتبوا مايهمش حد فيكوا و يمكن مايهمش حد خالص لكن الاكيد انها مش صدفة تدخل على الموضوع ده و تقرا الحكاية ديه.*​ *
ديه حكايتى مع الترانيم ، واحد هايقولى يا عم انت هاتاكل دماغنا بحكاوى فين اللينكات راحت فين " معلش استنى و اوعى تمشى من غير ما تكمل ،، مش هاخد من وقتك قد اللى كتير ضيعته بتدور على ترنيمة....

*​ *من وقت ما وعيت عالدنيا و انا بحب الترانيم فوق الوصف و الخيال – عارف ان كتير جدا زيي و يمكن اكتر منى – ابويا كان كل يوم الصبح قبل ما ننزل عالمدرسة كان لازم يشغل نفس الترنيمة هى هى – هههه كان موظف حكومة ههههههه – فاكر كانت ترنيمة " ولاتتركنى وحدى ياراعى الامين " طبعا مش فاكر مين اللى كان بيرنمها لان ده من اكتر من 30 سنة بس هو نفس الشريط و نفس الترنيمة كل يوم مقرر يعنى. –يوووووه – معلش حاضر هانجز بس اوعى تقفل الصفحه ارجوك كمل انا فعلا مش مرتب الكلام اللى باكتبه و عمرى ما فكرت اكتب و طوول عمرى فاشل فمادة التعبير كمان بس معلش كمان دقيقه و خلاص.

*​ *حبيت الترانيم اكتر فمدارس الاحد و ياسلام على اليوم اللى كان ييجى فيه ناصف صبحى الكنيسه عندنا زمان ياه ه ه ه ه ه فرحة محصلتش، كبرت على على ترانيمه هو صفاء صبحى اخته متهيالى ، المهم فاعدادى سمعت اول البوم ليا لفريق الحياة الافضل و كان الالبوم التانى ليهم و من يومها انا مفيش شريط ماجبتوش،،

 لمستنى كلماتهم و الحانهم جدا دايما كانت بركة كبيرة فحياتى و على فكرة فالوقت ده كان يمكن مفيش فرق ترانيم و مرنميين كتير زى دلوقتى ، افتكر فالجامعه سمعت اول البوم لفريق التسبيح طبعا نسيت اقولكوا انى اشتركت ففريق الترانيم بكنيستى و انا فثانوى كنت برنم بالرغم ان صوتى وحش جد ههه و بعدين بكام سنه كنت اتعلمت شوية اعزف بيانو ابتديت اعزف على الاورج فالقداس و فريق الترانيم ،، مش هاطول عليكوا بس فعلا انا بحب الموسيقى كمان جدا.*​ *
فالجامعه ابتديت اسمع اغانى كمان ماهو كله مزيكا ، بس عمرى مافوت برضه شريط او حفلة للحياة الافضل ،، بس عدت الايام و السنين لحد ما بقه عندى 28 سنة تقريبا و بعد ما حاولت اشتغل بالشهادة العظيمة اللى خدتها بعد عذاب - طبعا فشلت - ناس كتير من اللى حواليا شافوا فيا انى بحب الكمبيوتر و قد ايه شاطر فحل مشاكله و الصبر مع اى جهاز لحد ما اصلحه سواء سوفت و لا هارد ويير – اه شكلك جاى تدور على شغل هنا ،، ه ابدا صدقنى – و فالوقت ده مكنتش لسه الاجهزه بالسرعات بتاعة دلوقتى يعنى اللى كان عنده رامات 512 ده ملك ، المهم ان كان كل ما واحد تقابلوا مشكله فالكمبيوتر هو يكلمنى ديه كانت حاجه بتبسطنى ان الناس بتكلمنى و بتطلب منى اساعدها و ماتتصوروش السعاده لما باصلح جهاز و صاحبى ده يمدحنى ببقه فالسما ، طيب و ماله اشتغلها بقه شغلانه حلوه و انا شاطر فيها الناس بتصقف لى طب ما تدفع لى كمان عملت مشروع من منازلهم و ده بقه يقول لده بقيت كمان بنزل ارووح شركات بعد ما كان الموضوع اصحاب و بس.*​ *عدت كام سنة بنفس المنظر ده و انا لا بحوش و لا باتقر بس مبسوط باعلاقات و الناس و نسيت ربنا لكن برضه فوسط ده كله شرايط الترانيم و بعد كده السيديهات و مرحلة بعد كده على الموبايل – هههههههه لازم اوكب التطور التكنولوجى.*​ *
جاللى شغل فمحافظة سياحية برضه كمبيوتر بس المره ديه شبكات و انا مكنتش اعرف حاجه عنها اساسا بس اوعى انا الفهلوى مفيش حاجه اسمها ماليش فيها خش عالنت و اتعلم ، انا باعرف اعمل بحث كويس على النت بقيت اى مشكلة تقابلنى اخش على المنتديات الاجنبية و العربيه المهم احل المشكله و اجيب – اسرق - السوفت ويير ببلاش و ده طبعا يا سلام صاحب الشغل مبسووووووط منى اخر حاجه ما هو المشاكل ببتحل و البرامج بتيجى و اهو كله ببلاش و بصراحه اناكنت طبعا مبسوط جدا برضه و السبب واضح اظن.*​ *
طولت جداااااااااااااااااا – معلش انا اسف اخر حته و مش هاتسمعوا عن طير مسافر ده تانى*​ *
هناك طبعا كان صعب اشترى سيديهات ترانيم و بعدين اشترى ليه خش و اعمل بحث و انت شاطر فده و نزل يا معلم ترانيم بالهبل ل ل ل ل و لا تدفع و لا توجع دماغك ، بس لما كنت بانزل القاهرة كنت باحب اشترى بعض سيديهات فريق التسبيح و الحياة الافضل مش لحاجه اكتر من انى بحب يكون عندى السى ديه الاصلى .. 

فيوم بقه قلت اعمل زى ما الناس ديه بتعمل هما احسن منى و لا اشطر منى فايه بيعملوا ابلود انا كمان باعرف اعمل ابلود هو مش اختراع و عندى ترانيم مش عند حد ،، شير يا سيدى ... هوب الناس بقت مبسوطه و طير مسافر ربنا يباركك و كلام بجد حلو على نفس اى واحد فظروفى بعيد عن اهلى و اصحابى و عايش فعزلة عن ربنا و الكنيسة و الاصحاب بس عايش على الكمبيوتر و الانترنت اللى بقوا كل حياتى ، ادمان بمعنى الكلمة – ادمان دمر حياتى سبت شغلى و حبست نفسى فالبيت من اربع شهور تقريبا دلوقتى طبعا بعد ما بقيت مش باعرف اتعامل مع بشر طبيعين لانى ببساطه كل اصحابى و حياتى اونلاين.*​ *
ماعلينا من كام يوم قررت انى ارفع كل البومات الحياة الافضل اللى عندى و اللى مش عندى جيبتها من على الانترنت زى ما قلتلكوا انا شاطر فالبحث وصلوا 28 البوم عملتلهم ابلود و زبط الموضوع و حاطيته على اكتر من منتدى علشان – بص بقه الحتة اللى جايه ديه – علشان محد شينقل الموضوع و ينسبه لنفسه و يسرق تعب الليالى فالرفع زى ما حصل فموضوع الترانيم الاجنبى – وصل بيا الحال انى بس قاعد اونلاين بارقب كام واحد دخل على الموضوع و كام واحد نازل الالبومات و مين رد.*​ *
انا عاررف ان ممكن حد يقول على ايه المجنون ده و جاى يحكيلنا قصة حياته ليه ما تقصر و تقول انه مفيش لينكات و لا البومات و ريحنا من الصداع ده- حاضر

*​ *بس قبل ما اقولكوا كده لازم اتاسفلكوا على كل البوم و ترنيمة كنت باضحك على نفسى بفكرة انى باركوا و ابارك نفسى بانى ارفعها و اشاركوا بيها، للاسف انا كنت بالعن نفسى و حياتى بانى باسرق تعب و مجهود ناس مالهاش اى ذنب الا انها بتسهر و تصلى علشان تقدر تخدمنا بكلمات او الحان ترنيمة و فالاخر مش طالبيين مننا غير ان بس نشارك معاهم فالخدمة ديه صدقونى بمبلغ اقل ما يمكن اقول عليه تافه جنب مصاريف كتير بندفعها عن طيب خاطر فحاجات بتضرنا يمكن اكتر ما بتنعنا.*​ *
انا ماحصليش معجزه يمكن علشان التغيير المفاجئ ده لكن ربنا بكتنى على اللى عملته وقالى حاجتين اولا ما يزرعه الانسان اياه يحصد، زى ما سرقت برامج من على النت و سرقت تعب الخدام كمان انت اتسرق منك حاجات كتيييييييييييييييييير بتتمنى لو يرجع يوم تحافظ عليها كفاية عمرك اللى وصل 37 سنة انت تايه بعيد ضايع خرقان فالفشل عمرك اتسرق منك.

 ثانيا و بالرغم انى معرفش اى حد من فرق الترانيم و لا المرنميين شخصيا لكن قالى الناس ديه بتصليلك بالاسم و الدليل ان روحى بتشتغل فيك و بتبكتك على الخطيه اللى فقلبك. 
*

 *فالاخر انا باعتذر لفريق الحياة الافضل بكل فرد فيه و كمان فريق التسبيح و اى فريق او مرنم انا سرقت تعبه و سهمت مع ابليس انه بدل ما يكون سبب بركة لى و لاخواتى يكون شر عظيم فعين ربى و الهى و مخلصى يسوع المسيح.*
 *
كمان باشكرهم  من كل قلبى على صلاتهم لى*
*بالرغم انهم مايعرفونيش و لا حتى يعرفوا اسمى الحقيقى.*
 *
اسف سامحونى و ربنا يبارك حياتكوا و خدمتكوا
*​


----------



## helmut (10 يناير 2010)

طير مسافر الترنيمة هي يللي مت بدالي من فضلك


----------



## sahersamy (10 يناير 2010)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dofooof (29 مارس 2010)

thaaannnnnnnnnnnnlkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkssss


----------



## سامح وليم (3 أبريل 2010)

ترنيمة جميلة جدا


----------



## revlution (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا قوى قوى على كلامك،
حقيقى بجد ربنا يباركك، و يستخدم الكلام ده علشان يفتح عنين الناس على الموضوع المهم ده،
لان اللى بيحصل ده ما ينفعش يتسمى بركة خالص،
لانه مالهوش غير اسم واحد و هو " السرقة "،
و ده طبعا خطية بتحزن الله، و بتحزن و بتطفى روحه القدوس فى داخلنا


----------

